# How can i find out if my power supply is burned out



## Boinz (Jan 11, 2007)

hi, i received an atx 2.03 psu unit, 300w dc output, and my computer won't turn on, i miraculously managed to turn it on once, and i decided to turn it off and go to bed and work on it tomorow, now it won't work, the power cables are fine, i have a cheap but effective voltmeter.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If you mean the computer will not do anything when you press the power button then yes the psu could be dead.

To test it remove it completely from the computer, plug into the wall outlet, on the 20/24 pin connector touch the green wire and any black wire with a paper clip.

This should turn the psu on and you can tell by if its fan spins, if it don't its dead. This does not mean the psu is supplying the computer with the proper voltage, only that it is not dead.

Please explain exactly what happens when you push the power button


----------



## Boinz (Jan 11, 2007)

nothing happens when i push the power button, it doesn't turn on, not the psu, not the processor, no even the LED lights. nothing. zip, nada. will i get shocked if i connect the green and black wire with a paperclip?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

No you will not get a shock, if tou try that and the psu does not turn on it is dead and needs replaced


----------

